# Real rough start up



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Whenever it gets to be really cold out and I go to start my car up in the morning it has a real rough idle, sometimes for more than 15 seconds. Check engine light and EPC light are on when this happens but it straightens itself out and they both go off. 
Any reason for this? I am suspecting a coil in the process of failing? Maybe spark plugs need replaced?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*

Could be the coils, but regardless there should be a DTC stored in the memory


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (classicjetta)*

So if I go to the dealership they should be able to tell?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_So if I go to the dealership they should be able to tell?

Depends on the quality of the dealership. Crappy ones will clear the memory and tell you everything is fine. Good ones will look at the codes and probably replaced your coils since there is that ongoing campaign.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (classicjetta)*

Alright I got an appointment Wednesday, so we'll see. I need my spark plugs replaced, is this part of the recall or just the packs? I really don't wanna have them put the plugs in cause it will cost like $500 then.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Alright I got an appointment Wednesday, so we'll see. I need my spark plugs replaced, is this part of the recall or just the packs? I really don't wanna have them put the plugs in cause it will cost like $500 then.

Rough idle when cold sounds like something bad plugs would cause, and my reading of the recall notice certainly didn't support the notion they would be replaced. Only the coil packs...
So your dealer is asking $100 a plug to replace them? When they ALREADY have the coil towers out to do the recall? I guess they don't call them 'stealership' for nothing...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_
Rough idle when cold sounds like something bad plugs would cause, and my reading of the recall notice certainly didn't support the notion they would be replaced. Only the coil packs...
So your dealer is asking $100 a plug to replace them? When they ALREADY have the coil towers out to do the recall? I guess they don't call them 'stealership' for nothing...


I was exaggerating







The plugs are like $80 and it'll take them 6 hours at $70 an hour haha


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*

Went to the dealer today and it was really no hassle. It said on the slip replaced coil packs as needed and they replaced all 5 within 40 minutes and didn't cost me a dime. 
Hopefully this is the remedy to my problem because this morning I almost didn't get it started, stalled twice and I had to pump the gas like a damn carbed engine to get it going


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*

So new coil packs and new spark plugs and the problem still persists? Any one have any other ideas? It just did it again today, it feels like I have a big cam when I start up, lights get dim and bright and after 10-15 seconds idle steadies.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*

Have you tried adapting the throttle body? Also you could try running some Techron through the gas tank.
If that doesn't fix it then I could see other things such as the secondary air injection causing the problem.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Real rough start up (classicjetta)*

Mine does this every once in a while too.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Real rough start up (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_Mine does this every once in a while too.

Mine does it just about every day now, the cold seems to be a big factor

_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Have you tried adapting the throttle body? Also you could try running some Techron through the gas tank.
If that doesn't fix it then I could see other things such as the secondary air injection causing the problem. 

I'll check some of these things this weekend when I have more time.


----------



## andoor (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Real rough start up (cyclegrip)*

I had the same problem but changing my plugs fixed it. I would try buying some good 93 for a few tanks and see what happens.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I think the techron did the trick, I'm gonna run another bottle through here soon.


----------

